# How big?



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

How big do most rats get? I thought my guys were probably at the largest they would get, but some of the stuff I'm reading on this forum makes me think they might get bigger, especially since they're boys. Could anyone give me some ideas how big I can expect them to get? Thanks.


----------



## ameliaflame (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm just a sec let me measure my fairly big gal...oooh exactly a foot from tail to nose! So yes, I guess they could get bigger! I thought my girl would get bigger but she never did.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Hmm. I think my guys might be around that, maybe a little shorter. Of course, they'll fill out some as they mature, I assume, just like any other animal. Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Males get bigger. I had 2 males once and they were huge. Took 2 hands to lift them at all times and that was a struggle. I think it can depend on the parents also, ive seen males that didnt grow to be no where near the size my 2 were. How old are yours now?


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

I think they're fairly young. I adopted them from a pet store that had raised them because the mom gave birth at the store, but I forgot to ask how long ago that was. I'm guessing about two or three months old. Probably hasn't been long since they were weaned.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Aww bless. They could still have some growing to do yet then.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe. I checked with the pet store I adopted them from and the person I talked to says they think they're more like six weeks old...seven, now. I bet they do have some growing to do. I've already noticed them growing some now that I have them on a better diet than the seed stuff the store was feeding them...


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

my rats are huge my lil girl never grew that big ! ive got a huge scratch on my neck frm my roobs lol


----------



## lunascrest (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a male rat who is gigantic. He's about a foot and 6 inches from nose to tail. He's reeeaaallllyyy old now, he's senile and almost completely blind.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

That is one BIG rat! Haha My boys are still growing and all I know is that they are 2lbs+ Since last going to the vets.


----------



## FalconStorm (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, maybe they'll get a lot bigger. I know they've grown in the month I've had them. They've probably added almost an inch to their length and an inch in girth. One of them is developing crinkly fur on his back, so I wonder if there's some Rex in their lineage. (They're all brothers.)


----------

